# 18th Sept 2011: Doncaster IHS Show



## scottishdj (Nov 4, 2010)

Okies peoples I might be heading down to this show  yey me!! lol. It will be my first reptile show Ive been to in the 14 yrs on and off ive kept snakes 

What I would like to know is if any breeders of:

Female Albino Pythons (Grown on if poss) 

Boiga breeders 

crested gecko breeders 

if anyone is going there to sell any of these stunning reptiles could you possibly email me piccys and I might give you a deposit to hold back anything that takes me or my partners fancy 

[email protected]

thanks peoples.

Brian


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

ive started a thread asking if anyones going or anyones got tables and no one has replied in over 24 hours. is the show even still on? dunno if it will be worth even going.


----------



## The Golden Boy (Jun 25, 2008)

There is a lengthy thread in the snake section if that helps!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/741807-doncaster-september-2011-a.html

:2thumb:


----------



## crow (May 27, 2007)

chris_wade said:


> ive started a thread asking if anyones going or anyones got tables and no one has replied in over 24 hours. is the show even still on? dunno if it will be worth even going.


There have been several threads like this over recent weeks so i think people are just getting fed up with them.


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

haha yeh i just noticed the big one in the snake forum. my bad


----------

